# nothing here, cant delete it.......



## pete00

tried to delete this but couldnt


----------



## JimGo

D'oh!  I'm not a member.


----------



## txbob

I kinda like it.


----------



## Paul in OKC

So now what?...


----------



## txbob

I think Jeff needs to form a commitee to study it.


----------



## woodwish

Someone will find this offensive and demand that it's locked  []


----------



## JimGo

You can't delete it once others have posted to the thread.


----------



## Ron Mc

Pete,
I'm curios....Did you make that on a lathe?[]


----------



## twoofakind

How did you get the sanding lines out?[]
Andy


----------



## skiprat

Wow Pete, as usual, I can't SEE any flaws in your work[]


----------



## toolcrazy

What the heck is it?


----------



## angboy

Awww.... I think it's pretty... could use a little more purple though![:X]

Now everyone above me, expect an e-mail offering my services for whatever you're seeing, b/c if what you're seeing isn't the same as what I'm seeing, then you're seeing things and need to talk to me! []


----------



## NavyDiver

Maybe it should have it's own forum!


----------



## Pikebite

Not sure......is it wood or acrylic?


----------



## DCBluesman

Finally!  The long-awaited "Flatulence Pen"!


----------



## Woodnknots

When you pronounce the word "pen", the pen is silent...


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />tried to delete this but couldnt


Does this mean Pete undeleted the delete?

Sort of like the unauthorized autobiography I'm writing.


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />tried to delete this but couldnt
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean Pete undeleted the delete?
> 
> Sort of like the unauthorized autobiography I'm writing.
Click to expand...


Who is the subject of your unauthorized autobiography?  Aren't you afraid of getting sued? []


----------



## pete00

you all need to change your medications......[][][]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />you all need to change your medications......[][][]



Yeah, my doctor tried to delete some of mine![]


----------



## samuel07

Who's on first?[)][)][)]


----------



## toolcrazy

I don't know's on first.


----------



## DCBluesman

> _Originally posted by samuel07_
> <br />Who's on first?[)][)][)]



Exactly.  Who's on first!


----------



## wicook

I agree with Lou...Pete finally figured out how to master Eagle's flatulence pen!


----------



## fiferb

Some of the most humorous threads are about nothing. I think we need more of less sometimes.[]


----------



## alamocdc

To delete, or not to delete; that is truly the question. Whether tis nobler... []


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />To delete, or not to delete; that is truly the question. Whether tis nobler... []



Hey, a post where you didn't mention your new lathe! []


----------



## woodwish

"I never deleted any relations with that women"  Bill Clinton 1997


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by woodwish_
> <br />"I never deleted any relations with that women"  Bill Clinton 1997




bad....but funny.......[][}]

no wait i delete that remark...[]


----------



## DocStram

Sometimes, I think I'm either very profound or very confused.


----------



## ilikewood

I'll second that one Al, but I tend to be more on the confused side of things.


----------



## Penmonkey

NPGJ!  I like it!


----------



## skiprat

Hey Al, if you sometimes think you are very profound or very confused, then what are you the rest of the time, do you think?[]

You gotta admit that this comedy channel is much more entertaining and educational than the Drama channel at the moment[][][]


----------



## DocStram

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Hey Al, if you sometimes think you are very profound or very confused, then what are you the rest of the time, do you think?[]



The rest of the time?  I'd say ..... denial.


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />To delete, or not to delete; that is truly the question. Whether tis nobler... []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, a post where you didn't mention your new lathe! []
Click to expand...


Cav, he just didn't write the rest of what he was thinking, which was, whether tis nobler to own a new lathe or not... []


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />To delete, or not to delete; that is truly the question. Whether tis nobler... []
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, a post where you didn't mention your new lathe! []
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cav, he just didn't write the rest of what he was thinking, which was, whether tis nobler to own a new lathe or not... []
Click to expand...


Hey, Ang, you're good!!!! You oughta go into sickology.[}][]


----------



## toolcrazy

To be or not to be. That is the question.


----------



## wudnhed

I think it was not to be![]


----------



## bnoles

Ah, but Pete is just waiting for the chance to edit the original post with a clever statement and make all the replies look foolish [}]


----------



## DocRon

Some of us have wayyyy too much time on our hands.


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by bnoles_
> <br />Ah, but Pete is just waiting for the chance to edit the original post with a clever statement and make all the replies look foolish [}]



LOL its gonna be a long wait...to be that clever[]


----------



## splinter99

The last man on earth sat alone in a room, Then there was a knock at the door


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by splinter99_
> <br />The last man on earth sat alone in a room, Then there was a knock at the door



 and when he answered, there


----------



## clewless

she was...carrying an apple...

Oh, haven't we been here before?....

Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it. 
George Santayana (1863 - 1952)


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Hey Al, if you sometimes think you are very profound or very confused, then what are you the rest of the time, do you think?[]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the time?  I'd say ..... denial.
Click to expand...


Al, now I'm confused!  I thought denile was a river! [)]


----------



## BigRob777

Come on now, when you make something out of that high grade holly, you have to use a dark background.


----------



## penodr

Of all the threads I have ever read this is one of them.....

Dave


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by penodr_
> <br />Of all the threads I have ever read this is one of them.....
> Dave



Im in trouble now, I think i understand this.......


----------



## angboy

Oh how I wish I could be a moderator and have the power to delete a thread like this[][]... It's tormenting people like a bad penny (especially poor Pete). It's the thread that will never die![]


----------



## guts

i hope not[8D]i like it.


----------



## RogerGarrett

There are actually four pages of replies to Pete's original post.

I feel more like I did when I came in then I do now.

RG


----------



## alamocdc

And it's like deja vu, all over again.[:0]


----------



## Nolan

LOL need to find everyones meds and get a list put together so I can try-em from top to bottom!![]
Nolan


----------



## txbob

Nolan,
A group buy on meds? 
That's a <u>great</u> idea!
Will pink and blue ones be included?
txbob


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />LOL need to find everyones meds and get a list put together so I can try-em from top to bottom!![]
> Nolan



Nolan, so far I don't think any of the meds mentioned go in the bottom. [][}][][}][]


----------



## angboy

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />LOL need to find everyones meds and get a list put together so I can try-em from top to bottom!![]
> Nolan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan, so far I don't think any of the meds mentioned go in the bottom. [][}][][}][]
Click to expand...


Watch out Cav, they do if you're being a bad [!]patient and not cooperating! That's why you should always be nice to your health care providers![)][)] Remember they have the pen that'll write the order that'll tell what's going to happen to you! (so it's always nice if they have one of your pens, you're much more likely to fare better)[][]


----------



## alamocdc

I'm not sure I'd want one of my pens there either, Ang![:0][}]


----------



## bob393

Nice!


----------



## Floyd

One of the best threads I've ever read, There's nothing there, My kind of thread.
Floyd


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by angboy_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> <br />LOL need to find everyones meds and get a list put together so I can try-em from top to bottom!![]
> Nolan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolan, so far I don't think any of the meds mentioned go in the bottom. [][}][][}][]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch out Cav, they do if you're being a bad [!]patient and not cooperating! That's why you should always be nice to your health care providers![)][)] Remember they have the pen that'll write the order that'll tell what's going to happen to you! (so it's always nice if they have one of your pens, you're much more likely to fare better)[][]
Click to expand...


Oooohhhh Angela, if I'm a really bad patient will you punish me?!? I think I've been a baaaaaaad boy! [}][][}]


----------



## angboy

Oh don't tempt me Cav!!! [][] That might be too much fun! [}][}]


----------



## pete00

hmmm.. if everybody reads nothing, mabey i should try something.

SOMETHING


----------



## txbob

Well, I hate to disagree, but I just have to say

SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Floyd

I'm going to say nothing else.


----------



## LEAP

I thought this thread had died of natural causes already. If nothing else it shows were all a little weird.


----------



## PenWorks

I can't believe I read 5 pages of nothing [)]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />I can't believe I read 5 pages of nothing [)]



I used to listen to 5 or more pages of nothing.  But enough ex-mother-in-law stories. []

Just to keep my PIA reputation intact, it is we're, not were. [8D]


----------



## DocStram

Aha! Floyd revived our most informative, fact filled thread!!

While looking at the pile of papers to grade, tests to score and classess to prepare for .... I've reached the conclusion that_ the sooner I fall behind, the more time I have to catch up. _


----------



## txbob

DocStram,
And all this time I thought it was the <b>answers</b> that had to be correct! No wonder I never won anything.
txbob


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by txbob_
> <br />DocStram,
> And all this time I thought it was the <b>answers</b> that had to be correct! No wonder I never won anything.
> txbob



ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DocRon

Some how, this thread reminds me of the retired deep sea diver - no porpoise.


----------



## alamocdc

At least no one has transported young gulls across sedate lions for immortal porpoises (old joke I heard once).[][}]


----------



## DocRon

Too bad you didn't forget it.[]


----------



## beathard

This has been a really fun thread.  Nobody attacking anybody.  Humor everywhere.  And I think the pen at the beginning was great.  Might want to sell it to the King that bought the invisable clothes... []


----------



## alamocdc

> _Originally posted by DocRon_
> <br />Too bad you didn't forget it.[]



ROTFLMAO! Good one, Ron![]

Hey wait a minute... why am I laughing? I just got dissed.[?][:0]


----------



## wdcav1952

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by DocRon_
> <br />Too bad you didn't forget it.[]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROTFLMAO! Good one, Ron![]
> 
> Hey wait a minute... why am I laughing? I just got dissed.[?][:0]
Click to expand...


I'm proud of you Billy.  It takes a BIIIIIIIIG man to laugh at himself! [)]


----------



## fiferb

I've been following this thread vary closely from the beginning and I keep asking myself why. Could I have more time to waste, please?


----------



## cueman

I was told once that 80 percent of woodworkers are a little nuts. This thread just comfirms it. [][] And I thought the little voices were driving me nuts. []


----------



## wudnhed

I think you have to be a little crazy to live in this ol' world of ours..... therefore creating something from nothing is perfectly normal.   []


----------



## pete00

> _Originally posted by fiferb_
> <br />I've been following this thread vary closely from the beginning and I keep asking myself why. Could I have more time to waste, please?



ROFL ...... this has been read 1629 times.
oops i just read it again....make it 1630


----------



## alamocdc

Oops, he did it again![:0]

Ever stop to think and forget to start again?[:I]


----------

